# pkg-1.17.5_1 fails sanity check (poudriere)



## sprock (May 31, 2022)

Hello,

I just got this when trying to build some ports in poudriere:


```
sudo poudriere bulk  -J 6 -j 122amd64 -C ports-mgmt/pkg

[00:00:05] [01] [00:00:00] Building ports-mgmt/pkg | pkg-1.17.5_1
[00:00:05] [01] [00:00:00] Saved ports-mgmt/pkg | pkg-1.17.5_1 wrkdir to: /usr/local/poudriere/data/wrkdirs/122amd64-default/default/pkg-1.17.5_1.txz
[00:00:05] [01] [00:00:00] Finished ports-mgmt/pkg | pkg-1.17.5_1: Failed: check-sanity
[00:00:05] Stopping 1 builders
[00:00:07] No package built, but repository needs to be created
[00:00:07] Creating pkg repository
[00:00:07] Error: Unable to extract pkg.
```

Having just built it for 13.0, the failure came as a surprise.

Any ideas, anyone?

Thanks,
Sprock


----------



## SirDice (May 31, 2022)

Have you looked at the build logs yet? There's usually a bit more clues there. But a 'sanity' check is usually due to incompatible (or plain wrong) options being set or unset. So check those first.


----------



## sprock (May 31, 2022)

Silly me.  The fail is because I'm building for 12.2.  I'm holding out upgrading to 12.3 because I'm in the middle of a project and because I don't want to spend a couple of days building packages for 12.3  If it were possible to build for 12.2 and install on 12.3, I would do upgrade.

Thanks!
sprock


----------



## SirDice (May 31, 2022)

sprock said:


> If it were possible to build for 12.2 and install on 12.3


For 99.9% of the packages it's not an issue to install packages built for 12.2 on 12.3. You could possibly only run into issues with a just a handful of ports (of the 40000+). Minor version upgrades aren't as 'involved' as major version upgrades are. With minor version upgrades the ABI must remain the same, the ABI can only change between major versions.


----------



## sprock (May 31, 2022)

It is probably worth a shot then.  Thank you!
Sprock


----------

